# Small drawer/dresser lockboxes



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Well as part of my search for my 1st handgun, I am looking at small quick access lockboxes and would like some input. Putting the gun just in the drawer is not an option with kids around. I know how curious I was when I was young :smt083

I am looking mostly at the thin "multi finger" boxes you lay your hand on to push the buttons. There are numerous brands out there, all Mfg seem to have combination and/or bio scan variations.

SO, what do you folks use, combo, bio, both? I really like the idea of quick bioscan, no remembering combination, but they are usually on the order of $100 more than a basic combo box.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a Gunvault mini vault............cabled to the bottom of the bed......uses key, and/or 4 buttons............there are so many combinations, that you can surely remember something that is easy for you, and no one could even guess what the sequence is....it takes batteries of course, but I like the fact that it comes with an adapter, so I keep it plugged in to the wall also...if you forget, you still have a key...you can find them for under a hundred with adapter...fits two firearms, barely........and it has a light inside that stays on for about 10 seconds after you open it....


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I use this one:










MicroVault Biometric, by GunVault
MVB500 - Microvault | GunVault | GunVault


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are the ones I was looking at, just torn on the Bio scan option. Thanks for the info on the light, I did not realise it was self lit for a few seconds!

Local place has the MVB500 with bio for $177. I think the MV500 is $80ish. Holly how do you like it? how large a weapon do you keep in it? Anyone know if that one will hold a full size semi like a 92FS? and a spare mag?

I would have the flashlight in the drawer or on the headboard of the bed, or maybe tactical on the Picatanny rail. Jury still out on the illumination debate..

Worst case I can ask shop if they can bring a lockbox over to ethe display and show me how one fits..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The one in the pic will hold a 92fs and mag, barely...thats why I went a bit larger, to hold two.....you never know, you might get another firearm...and, you have to think of the burglary part.....if you have a small one in a drawer, someone can just take it, if you do not have it cabled or bolted down....with mine, cabled to the bed...(i have a sleep comfort bed, which weighs a ton) they could get it, but with tools and alot of effort..........if you bolt it to a drawer, they can just take the whole drawer.........


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

lamrith said:


> Those are the ones I was looking at, just torn on the Bio scan option. Thanks for the info on the light, I did not realise it was self lit for a few seconds!
> 
> Local place has the MVB500 with bio for $177. I think the MV500 is $80ish. Holly how do you like it? how large a weapon do you keep in it? Anyone know if that one will hold a full size semi like a 92FS? and a spare mag?
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. It's super easy and makes me feel safe with the kids. For a while we kept my Ruger SR9c and my husband's Sig Scorpion, both with lights, in it. It'll do the trick.


----------

